# Favorite kinds of character pairings?



## SnakeSnacker (Oct 5, 2019)

For instance, I like the shtick of angry serious bodyguard who protects a naive and ditzy (but secretly smart) creature of high status. I also like the relationship trope between two incredibly proud narcissists who are reluctantly starting to care anout someone (eachother) other than themselves.
What kinds of pairings do you like?


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 5, 2019)

My character + everyone else


----------



## SnakeSnacker (Oct 5, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> My character + everyone else


Oh? What's your character like?


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 5, 2019)

SnakeSnacker said:


> Oh? What's your character like?


It was more of a joke response, though I do kinda like pairing my chars with others x) Mine's shy chubby bat doofus that's kind of a socially anxious dork.

In more general sense, I kinda dig the "two adventurers" kind of pairing - one being skilled but socially awkward, the other well versed on technology/culture, but defenseless otherwise. I have a game concept in my head, about an apprentice messenger (intelligent but weak) co-operating with dragon princess (strong but socially awkward) to travel through continent and deliver the message to stop impending war - something in that vein, I suppose. Not necessarily romantic pairing either; I just kinda like the "comradery and companionship" aspect of it =)


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 5, 2019)

I like a variety of tropes, really. Although I really like those kinds of pairings where both people were like best friends their whole lives and as teens/adults start to realize there's more there.

Also I like pairings where one of them is a grouch and hates everybody but their SO is the one exception to that. Even better when said SO is the total opposite of them personality wise, but despite their differences they both love each other dearly. Even if Grouch might be a bit of a tsundere about it yet would kick somebody's butt if they hurt SO


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 5, 2019)

A Tiger and a Wolf were classmates from school when they were young.
_(define their gender freely)_

Tiger was very much into studying, and Wolf was more into the fun of life.

Later in the society, the Special Government Agent Tiger was dispatched into the Mafias, undercover. Agent Tiger manages to work up to the core of the Mafia, and earned interest of their Mafia Boss, Wolf.

Wolf soon recognizes Tiger as it turns out, in fact, Wolf had been interested in Tiger from the very beginning when they were young. However, Tiger has no idea about the whole thing behind.

_(This can be both SFW and NSFW according to your tastes, the rest are open-ending for your imagnation!)_


----------



## MeowfiaKitten (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm a big fan of the rival trope, but not just enemies or characters who genuinely don't like each other.
Usually a pairing has to meet 3 requirements for me to full out ship it.

Though they fight and insult each other, they actually greatly respect one another.
I have to see that they actually care for each other, and when needed, would actually protect one another.
And lastly, that they understand each other to some degree (the more the merrier).

I'm a huge sucker for this type of ship. I'm sure you already have some in mind when you read this.

The ditz and the stoic/angry one is super cute too.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 30, 2019)

Fry and Leela from Futurama is my ultimate ship. To be honest, they're the only thing I find interesting in the series.

They're my archetypal perfect couple.

Basically I just adore relationships where the guy is a brainless but lovable moron and the woman is kickass.


----------

